# How long should buckling be separated from girls after banding?



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

I recently banded a buckling. He was definitely of breeding age and peeing, stinking, and all that. How long does he need to be separated from the girls? I know they are in heat and don't want any breeding now. I want to get him away from the other bucks as I know they will dominate him after this takes hold.

Conor


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I was told 4 weeks when I had my last 2 surgically castrated. One was 4 months and one was 8 months...


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow! One month after castration? It seems male goats are setup to breed even if it about kills them. One of my bucks busted through a pretty strong woven wire fence backed up with a potent electric fence to get to the girls. He then got himself all tangled up in vines which were wrapped around his legs, horns, and neck and was choking himself to death. I had to go out with a chainsaw and cut inches away from a freaked out male goat. Keep in mind the girls had been in the area with the vines for years without any issues. After getting him loose I wasn't too worried about getting him out of the area with the girls as I was glad to have gotten him loose without hurting him with the chainsaw. I heard some odd noises and thought something might be wrong so went out to check and he was back breeding only minutes after being close to death.

Conor


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, 1 month.

Bucks are driven to breed that is for sure.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

2 weeks is what we go by. But I would guess on which method of castration maybe?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

To be sure, it is at least 1 month. No matter procedure.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

The sperm already produced and in the reproductive system is viable for up to a month after castration. Doesn't matter what type of creature, goat, horse, dog...even humans. My hubby had to wait for 30 days and a "clear sample" before the doc would say he was actually sterile.


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

I see. That is funny it is the same for people or goats. My GF sometimes says I am no different from a billy goat except I don't pee on myself and blubber.

Anyway, I will leave him in the area with other boys for a month.

Conor


----------

